# Cyrus SASL



## xy16644 (May 29, 2012)

I have just finished upgrading my system from FreeBSD 8.2 RELEASE to 9.0 RELEASE. The only problem I seem to be experiencing is with the Cyrus SASL port

I keep getting an aborted update when I run:

[CMD=""]portmaster -a -f -D -R[/CMD]

The error I get is:

```
auth_krb5.c: In function 'auth_krb5_init':
auth_krb5.c:105: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
auth_krb5.c:106: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
auth_krb5.c: In function 'auth_krb5':
auth_krb5.c:184: error: 'krb5_verify_opt' undeclared (first use in this function)
auth_krb5.c:184: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
auth_krb5.c:184: error: for each function it appears in.)
auth_krb5.c:184: error: expected ';' before 'opt'
auth_krb5.c:233: error: 'opt' undeclared (first use in this function)
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.25/saslauthd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.25/saslauthd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd.

===>>> make failed for security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
```

If I try doing a make install for security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd port it also aborts with:

```
===>  Building for cyrus-sasl-saslauthd-2.1.25
cd /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.25/include && make
cd /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.25/sasldb && make
ar cru .libs/libsasldb.a db_ndbm.o allockey.o
cd /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.25/saslauthd && make
make  all-am
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSASLAUTHD_CONF_FILE_DEFAULT=\"/usr/local/etc/saslauthd.conf\" -I. -I. -I.. -I.
 -I./include -I./include -I./../include   -I/usr/local/include -DKRB5_HEIMDAL  -O2 -pipe
 -fno-strict-aliasing -MT auth_krb5.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/auth_krb5.Tpo -c -o auth_krb5.o auth_krb5.c
In file included from mechanisms.h:35,
                 from auth_krb5.c:51:
saslauthd.h:184:1: warning: "KRB5_HEIMDAL" redefined
<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
auth_krb5.c: In function 'auth_krb5_init':
auth_krb5.c:105: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
auth_krb5.c:106: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
auth_krb5.c: In function 'auth_krb5':
auth_krb5.c:184: error: 'krb5_verify_opt' undeclared (first use in this function)
auth_krb5.c:184: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
auth_krb5.c:184: error: for each function it appears in.)
auth_krb5.c:184: error: expected ';' before 'opt'
auth_krb5.c:233: error: 'opt' undeclared (first use in this function)
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.25/saslauthd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.25/saslauthd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd.
```

I can at least install the package using:

[CMD=""]pkg_add -r cyrus-sasl-saslauthd[/CMD]

but it *still* fails when I try to finish rebuilding all the installed ports.

Is there another way I can successfully install this port and finish rebuilding all my ports post upgrade to FreeBSD 9.0?


----------



## xy16644 (May 30, 2012)

I also get this in /var/log/auth.log:


```
May 29 22:45:33 alpha sasldblistusers2: unable to dlopen /usr/local/lib/sasl2/libgs2.so.2:
 /usr/local/lib/sasl2/libgs2.so.2: Undefined symbol "GSS_C_MA_ITOK_FRAMED"

May 29 22:45:33 alpha saslpasswd2: unable to dlopen /usr/local/lib/sasl2/libgs2.so.2:
 /usr/local/lib/sasl2/libgs2.so.2: /usr/local/lib/sasl2/libgs2.so.2: Undefined symbol "GSS_C_MA_ITOK_FRAMED"
```

I've also tried [CMD=""]portmaster -r cyrus-sasl-saslauthd-2.1.25[/CMD] with no success!


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone got any ideas regarding this? Is this a problem with cyrus-sasl-saslauthd and FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE i386?


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 10, 2012)

Anyone?

After upgrading to FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE I am getting loads of these in /var/log/messages:

```
Jun 10 13:01:18 alpha sasldblistusers2: unable to dlopen /usr/local/lib/sasl2/libgs2.so.2:
 /usr/local/lib/sasl2/libgs2.so.2: Undefined symbol "GSS_C_MA_ITOK_FRAMED"
Jun 10 13:01:21 alpha saslpasswd2: unable to dlopen /usr/local/lib/sasl2/libgs2.so.2:
 /usr/local/lib/sasl2/libgs2.so.2: Undefined symbol "GSS_C_MA_ITOK_FRAMED"
Jun 10 13:01:21 alpha sasldblistusers2: unable to dlopen /usr/local/lib/sasl2/libgs2.so.2:
 /usr/local/lib/sasl2/libgs2.so.2: Undefined symbol "GSS_C_MA_ITOK_FRAMED"
Jun 10 13:01:21 alpha saslpasswd2: unable to dlopen /usr/local/lib/sasl2/libgs2.so.2:
 /usr/local/lib/sasl2/libgs2.so.2: Undefined symbol "GSS_C_MA_ITOK_FRAMED"
Jun 10 13:03:23 alpha postfix/smtpd[4145]: unable to dlopen /usr/local/lib/sasl2/libgs2.so.2:
 /usr/local/lib/sasl2/libgs2.so.2: Undefined symbol "GSS_C_MA_ITOK_FRAMED"
Jun 10 13:03:24 alpha postfix/smtp[4150]: unable to dlopen /usr/local/lib/sasl2/libgs2.so.2:
 /usr/local/lib/sasl2/libgs2.so.2: Undefined symbol "GSS_C_MA_ITOK_FRAMED"
```

I have tried everything I can to resolve this such as:

```
portmaster -r cyrus-sasl-2.1.25_2
portmaster -r cyrus-sasl-saslauthd-2.1.25
```

But the rebuild fails with a stop error.

The funny thing is, if I run:

[CMD=""]/usr/local/etc/rc.d/saslauthd status[/CMD]

I get:

```
saslauthd is running as pid 4132.
```
so the service is running. I can also authenticate with Thunderbird when sending an email successfully.

Do I just ignore this problem of not being able to rebuild this port after the upgrade to FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE? And ignore all the errors for this port in /var/log/messages?


----------



## filipp (Jun 29, 2012)

Exact same problem here. saslauthd seems to be running, but log/messages is full of:

```
Jun 29 20:17:25 srv6 postfix/smtpd[20455]: unable to dlopen /usr/local/lib/sasl2/libgs2.so.2:
 /usr/local/lib/sasl2/libgs2.so.2: Undefined symbol "GSS_C_MA_ITOK_FRAMED"
```

I did manage to get saslauthd to rebuild, but that did not help. libgs2 is part of security/cyrus-sasl2. Reinstalling it works, but the problem persists.

The actual problem this causes for me is that Postfix does not work properly. I keep getting this in mail log every now and again:

```
Jun 29 19:49:54 srv6 postfix/smtp[75839]: error: open database /usr/local/etc/sasldb2.db: No such
 file or directory
```


----------



## xy16644 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your experience with this problem too.

I can't explain it but from the 13 July these errors stopped for me (for SASL and Postfix). I still can't upgrade the SASL port but at least I don't have those annoying errors logged every 5 minutes.

Still curious to hear how someone fixes this strange one!


----------



## xy16644 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorry to bring this post up but today I updated all my ports and the security/cyrus-sasl2 port STILL won't update with the same errors reported in this post.

Has anyone else had this issue and found a way to update this port? It's driving me crazy!


----------



## xy16644 (Nov 22, 2013)

@Wozzeck: nope, still have this problem with cyrus-sasl2-saslsauthd not updating!


----------

